Ask HN: What do you do online? - kushan2020
======
giantg2
In order:

Browse news, research something I'm working on or buy stuff for a project,
browse stocks/options, reddit stocks and wallstreetbets, this site, and a
little bit of reading Facebook.

------
kmclean
Mostly waste time browsing HN, reddit, and the various places those lead.

------
perilunar
I spend too much time reading HN?

------
livealife
HN

